# gprs+bluetooth - pppd problem | SOLVED

## dan2003

I'm trying to connect to the internet via the gprs modem in my phone, The modem is found and returns CONNECT but when pppd starts it exits emmediatly with an error as can be seen:

```
Mar  7 18:40:51 TT pppd[31940]: pppd 2.4.2 started by dan, uid 1500

Mar  7 18:40:51 TT pppd[31940]: Using interface ppp0

Mar  7 18:40:51 TT pppd[31940]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

Mar  7 18:40:53 TT pppd[31940]: Remote message: Login OK

Mar  7 18:40:53 TT pppd[31940]: PAP authentication succeeded

Mar  7 18:40:54 TT pppd[31940]: LCP terminated by peer (PDP context activation failed, no network protocol running)

Mar  7 18:40:57 TT pppd[31940]: Connection terminated.

Mar  7 18:40:57 TT pppd[31940]: Exit.
```

Anybody have any ideas wot might be the cause of this and how to fix it?Last edited by dan2003 on Mon Mar 21, 2005 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dan2003

ive enabled debug mode and found that my mobile operator obviously doesnt support compression of any type (nice as they bill per byte  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) , so disabling bsd and deflate it gets a bit further but then it gets stuck like so:

```
Mar  9 18:27:55 TT pppd[16475]: pppd 2.4.2 started by dan, uid 1500

Mar  9 18:27:55 TT pppd[16475]: using channel 16

Mar  9 18:27:55 TT pppd[16475]: Using interface ppp0

Mar  9 18:27:55 TT pppd[16475]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

Mar  9 18:27:55 TT pppd[16475]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x368fc7b8> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar  9 18:27:55 TT pppd[16475]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth pap>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <auth pap>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: rcvd [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <magic 0x368fc7b8> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="k" password=<hidden>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: rcvd [PAP AuthAck id=0x1 "Login OK"]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: Remote message: Login OK

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: PAP authentication succeeded

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.22.101> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: rcvd [IPCP ConfRej id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 192.168.22.101> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "PDP context activation failed, no network protocol running"]

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: LCP terminated by peer (PDP context activation failed, no network protocol running)

Mar  9 18:27:56 TT pppd[16475]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Mar  9 18:27:59 TT pppd[16475]: Connection terminated.

Mar  9 18:27:59 TT pppd[16475]: Exit
```

Why is it sending that ip address? i cant even work out where its getting it from. It was the default address set in /etc/conf.d/net for my wlan0 interface but this isnt even up!,

Edit : 

Solved this issue. the problem was a line in my /etc/hosts file

----------

## xdanx

How did you get this to work??  I can ping my phone with no packets loss but I don't know how to setup bluetooth+gprs internet.  I have a nokia 6600.  Please helppp!!

Xbox conf.d # l2ping 00:0E:6D:18:77:13

Ping: 00:0E:6D:18:77:13 from 00:0A:3A:52:40:10 (data size 44) ...

0 bytes from 00:0E:6D:18:77:13 id 0 time 63.30ms

0 bytes from 00:0E:6D:18:77:13 id 1 time 17.90ms

0 bytes from 00:0E:6D:18:77:13 id 2 time 18.16ms

0 bytes from 00:0E:6D:18:77:13 id 3 time 153.59ms

4 sent, 4 received, 0% loss

----------

## dan2003

Sorry thought i had replied to this,

once u have estbalished a working bluetooth stack u need to set up rfcomm and then ppp, im using kppp from kde which makes that side really esy and to get rfcomm wokring u need to serach for DUN service and then alter /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf so it has yr phones adress and the channel on which thedun service is available

```
scotland dan # cat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

# $Id: rfcomm.conf,v 1.1 2002/10/07 05:58:18 maxk Exp $

#

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind yes;

        # Bluetooth address of the device

        device 00:12:47:00:39:64;

        # RFCOMM channel for the connection

        channel 4;

        # Description of the connection

        comment "Example Bluetooth device";

}

```

then run rfcomm, this is all done by the bluetooth initscript, so /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart should do the trick

I'm not sure how to do this with initng tho, i find that th ngc -u never seems to do anything!

once u have rfcomm working u need to use /dev/rfcomm/0 or whereever it is on yr system as the srial port to the modem for pppd.

----------

